

Efficient JavaScript development in a Java world - an example stack - kjbekkelund
https://github.com/kjbekkelund/js-java-setup

======
kjbekkelund
Just an example, definitely not a statement about "the best stack possible".
It has worked for me on several large-scale JavaScript projects where Node.js
wasn't an option.

